# Not This Year



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Rod and gun club banquet last night - hoping to win another rifle to make it 3 yrs in a row - not to be. They had a 44 mag mares leg which would have looked real pretty laying beside the 45 colt that we won last year - selling cards - winning card was 8 clubs - I had the 7!!!! Oh well. They had a 7mm all decked out with a bunch of other stuff, you had to guess how many pieces of brass were in the jar ( 22 brass > 338 ) Cindy 7 off and I was out by 11 OH Well. Were skunked on all the other draws. People were on our case as soon as we walked through the doors about winning again. The food was great, menu - gator, cougar, elk, moose, wt, mule deer, turkey, pheasant, salmon. A great time through and through.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like a great time !! I went to a Ducks unlimited banquet once. They spread cards out in a pen and placed a duck there. Whatever card he crapped on won, guess what, I won 250 raffle tickets and then with the 250 raffle tickets, I won ZIPPP,


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

LOl one just can not win every time oh so sad....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

hassell sounds like a great time, used to be part of a county sportsmens club in Iowa and we did a wild game feed every March. Open to the public with a purchased ticket. We usually fed around 1000 people and had huge raffles for the public and a private raffle for the club membership. It's a very good memory you've brought back for me hassell, sorry you couldn't keep your winning streak alive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Too bad Rick, Cindy could use another gun !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Short said:


> What's hers is hers and what's his is hers.


 Exactly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

We're quite happy with our previous 2 wins considering some members have been going for 20+ yrs. and never won.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good luck next year Buddy*


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good event. I'm sure you're looking forward to it every year.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

it was a good run maybe next time......


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cougar, huh? How was it? The rest I'm familiar with.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Cougar, huh? How was it? The rest I'm familiar with.


 I forgot to mention it in my post but the 2 favorites at the dinner were cougar & gator. The gator was deep fried with a light and very flavorful coating and was served as part of the pre-dinner snacks. The cougar was also an pre-dinner snack and done in a breakfast sausage size - incredible Plus they had cougar in the main line done up as meatballs.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I gotta ask... Where do you find gators in Canada? The zoo?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Sounds like fun. I gotta ask... Where do you find gators in Canada? The zoo?


 We don't get your weather here, just go out into the wetlands HA !! One of the stores bring in meats from speciality farms so I imagine thats where they ordered it through.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Rick the funny answer would have been "yes". All bullsittin aside it sounds like a great time. Better luck next year with the raffles.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> Rick the funny answer would have been "yes". All bullsittin aside it sounds like a great time. Better luck next year with the raffles.


 HA !! That was what I was going to just type in as someone else asked the same ques. and I told them Duck Lake which is just N of here - they said OH really didn't know we had them around here !!!!!!!!!! Hmmm!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LMAO


----------

